# Since Jake passed...



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

As many of you may know, NJ board moderator Manayunk Jake passed away late last year. He was the glue that held this state's board together and since he's passed things have really dropped off.

Is there anything I can do to bring more people in or make NJ folks feel more welcome? I know there's stiff competition from other boards in NJ, but there's no reason you can't post to both.

So what can I do to encourage the lurkers to come in and post more?


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

I think Jake was really great at giving great information and suggestions. I think this board is absolutely fantastic, and it still can be with more comrodory (spelling is off). I love to fish, but I can honestly say I'm no expert! I'm a recreational fisherman at best. My goal is to become an expert and give my son the knowledge that I gain. I kind of rely on the information given on this board. I hope others like me and the experts can sound off and make this board great and me an expert fisherman!


----------



## raxarsr (Mar 7, 2005)

*lurkers*

i'm new here...........just found the site.......but i'm a reg on saltfish and cafe locale.......most of my salt fishing is at iri de.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but your question about lurkers reminded me of a post we had.........another one of the regs.gary......[at the time of his post....he was still kinda new,,,,,,,but had been posting some]......had car trouble on the way down.............[we are both from pa]....he made a call to another board member.barry.......who came out and gave is family a ride to his home...........and.while the wife and kids played in his pool............took gary back home to get another vehicle.......in effect......saved his and hs familys entire weekend......gary posted .to the lurkers..that if he had continued to lurk............it never woulda happened.....people have to realise the wealth of information.....know how and just plain down friendships abound on places like these..shoot......on saltfish...we get togeher several times a year,,,,.not everyone.....but a bunch of folks........we pour sinkers and bucktails over the winter.......and last year....a bunch of us got together to rip down an old trailer a member had to get rid of.........its not just about fishing.......its a whole lot more....even if your new..........or dont think you know much about fishing.............just post reports....good and bad....you never know what you might learn from the replies


----------



## weakie1 (Mar 28, 2005)

what about some site stickers/logos to put on your vehicle. someone that is fishing and sees the sticker may be more inclined to check out this site to see how that guy did or reports in general.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

It would be nice to here from something from the Jersey Shore I keep hearing how good the fishing is and it would be nice to have reports so Jersey guys come on and help us out.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

haven't been down yet,but when i start going,i'll post everything.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I do my fair share of NJ fishing at Stone Harbor/Avalon in the late spring and summer. I have a good friend who lives with his brother down there in the summer who is an avid surf fishermen as well, so I'll post whatever I do down there and whatever I hear from my bud over the phone but I think we're gonna need some locals around here to keep things chugging, step up fellas and carry some of the flag that Jake carried so well and willingly for so long.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Lurkers*

I found this site by just looking for some place to chat about the true south jersey fishing scene. I found several sites for jersey but they dealt with North Jersey area especiallt Raritan Bay. Well frankly I dont go that far north and never will. So i am glad that I found this Site. Really enjoy it when I talk about a area and more then one person knows what i am talking about. Well i am no expert on fishing (ONLY 10YRS HERE)
but i do know a few good spots around my favorite area which is Corson Inlet to Atlantic City. Well while this season is getting started I will be sure to post some local fishing reports for my area.

Rich


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Guys this site in not only good for reports and info you will meet some great people here and I would love to meet someone from NJ so please let us know what's happening in your great state.


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

*South Jeresy fishing*

I've fished the sand in Cape May a couple times. What a beautiful town. Anyway I had some luck off the jettys and a stretch of beach on the very end of the North side of town(theres a name for it but I can't remember). Bob Jackson runs a surf fishing shop out of West Cape May--he's a real good guy and has been very helpful to me while fishing there. Bob Jacksons Surf Fishing Center is the name of his shop. Phone is 609-898-7950. He used to have a website but I couldn't get it to come up--hopefully hes still in bussiness. I will also be fishing Seaside Park later this year. Had a great time up there last fall,the croaker fishing was unbelievable. I will post reports when I visit.


----------



## Barnegatrob (Mar 24, 2005)

Here I am. I live N.J. I FISH N.J. at Long Beach Island 90% of the time. Other than that I'll be in Ocracoke N.C.
Ocracoke is just warming up for reds. A few were caught last week, but weather is inconsistant right now, but it's right on the edge of the spring / summer season. 
As far as Jersey is concerned, there have been some nice winter flounder action but the water temps are playing games so it's up and down. There have also been a few bass (stripers/rockfish) caught along the surf. Robbie out of Barnegat Light Bait & Tackle has hit a few schoolies with one keeper that I know of. 
Flytier out of Wilmington, Del. is on his way down as we speak. I'll hear from him in a day or so.
I'll keep in touch.
Rob


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*South Jersey*

Here I am also, I live just 10 mins from Cape May and 15mins from wildwood. I do alot of jety and pier fishing. Like many other I am no expert, but I do know the areas that I fish and what is biting. When it turns on I will be sure to post and let ya known whats goin on


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Flea, I am in Central Jersey, a recreational fisherman and really just started hitting it full time since I retired. I will be more than happy to post what is going on. Was up the beach yesterday, cold and nasty. The water was the color of coffee. Water is still cold, there have been some reports of some short bass taken in the Raritan River.. will post more as things start to warm up... salt


----------

